# Anyone for tranquilizers?



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd rather take tranquilizers than anti-depressants, having been on different ones over the past few years without any effect. Any suggestions if any help with crohns and ibs symptoms? Librax did nothing for me in terms of cramping and calming my system when I has a slight flare-up recently. Doctor finally gave me 20 mg of predisone which is helping after going back on 2400 mg of asacol didn't, but I am so anxious and depressed about this new situation. Lost a lot of blood but that's another story! Loosing faith in my doctor! Any new meds out there since I am so out of touch, having only been only on asacol for the past 6 years plus 2 mg of ativan!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you have Crohns and IBS? What are your symptoms?If you are losing faith in your Doctor, I would definitely change doctors. It is of utmost importance to have a good doctor with these disorders. What did you mean about losing alot of blood?


----------



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have had crohns and IBS for years now. The crohns has been under control until recently but I always have bloating every day ,gastritis from time to time , and bowel movement issues that range from constipation to diarrhea. I have been able to live with these issues and with soreness and some discomfort in my left abdomen for a long time taking asacol and sleeping pills and tranquillizers.However, in Nov. of last year I lost 1/3 of my blood rectally without any explanation from any tests including a second colonoscopy and endoscopy that was performed in 2006. The 1 week stay in the hospital with predisone and 2 blood transfusions helped. Then my gastroenterologist left my insurance plan as my primary care doctor at the end of 2006.At the end of January I started having symptoms of stomach problems that has led recently to my bleeding again but this time I think it is hemorrhoid related and have a slight flare up of my crohns which could be caused partly by emotional factors. My new primary, an internist, gave me a referral to my old gastroenterologist who wouldn't see me for over a week. Finally he gave me predisone , librax and a liquid enema solution for my bleeding which has for the most part stopped. The 20 mg of prednisone is helping somewhat but it is only a week and it has been nearly 2 months since this thing started.I am hoping maybe there might be new meds available for my situation including tranquillizers that will make me cope better than I am doing now.Since I have stopped taking sleeping and tranquillizer meds for over a year, I want to go back on something so I won't be as depressed and angry as I am about my former doctor's treatment of me and try to cope with this new crohns/bleeding reality I have to live with.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For the Crohn's questions you might want to post over on the IBD forum.The people over there are usually good about knowing the treatments for that.You might look at Buspar which is an anti-anxiety drug that works something like an antidepressant. Sometime tranquilizers make depression worse, even if they feel better at the time. Have you discussed your mental state with the doctors? You might want to seek out a psychiatrist or a counselor to help you with the anger and anxiety which may include medications as well as therapy.K.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

If 2 MG of ativan isn't doing it, tranquilizers may not be the way to go. How old are you? I am in my early 30's so I try not to take Ativan that often. If I were older, I may feel differently about it.I've had success with Effexor and tolerated Buspar very well (dizziness though, take at bedtime).


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

An antidepressant that also helps with anxiety might be your answer. The SSRI's have been known to be successful in treating IBS-D. That would be a bonus for you, when the antidepressant is sounding like would be a good answer for you. A lot of people find they sleep really well once they've built up in their systems. I hope you get the help you need. I do know that 2mg of Ativan is not that high a dose. For doctors that prescribe it for insomnia, doses can be around 5mg. I noticed that with the Ativan, because it's effects take a while to kick in, if I use it for sleep, I can't get out of the bed at a decent time in the morning. I'm a late-night person anyway, but if I fall asleep by 3am, I should be able to get up by 11:30-12:00. My mom called me at 1pm today and I was in a dead sleep.







Not what I wanted to be doing at 1pm in the afternoon. There are alot of good medications that would be helpful for you. Now, you just need the right doctor! I hope you feel better soon and you're not alone!


----------

